# Help with my diet!



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think i need help with my diet. This is definitely the one area that i struggle with. This is a pretty good example of my daily diet. The protein content of whey/meat is always aimed at 50g. I don't really count the carbs.

Upon waking: Met-rx whey with water

Meal 1: 30 mins after. 75g oats(milk) with 2 pieces of fruit

TRAIN

Meal 2: 1 hour after. Extreme build + recover with water

Meal 3: 250g Lean steak mince in 2 wraps

Meal 4: Extreme Meal Replacement with milk and fruit

Meal 5: Chicken, steam veg, Jacket

Meal 6: Extreme Meal Replacement with milk and fruit

IF I'M WORKING I WILL ADD:

Meal 7: Trioplex protein bar 30g protein

Meal 8: Met-rx whey with milk and 2 scones and a banana

I pretty much stick with this during the week but at weekends it all goes to s**t. I don't seem to stick to a diet plan and just eat when i can.

Any advise would be appreciated. I just want to get things right for my next cycle.

Thanks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Far far too many powders, meal replacement drinks and not enough whole food.

Can you make a list of foods so I can put something together for you?

I like to eat my protein, fats, and carbohydrates together.

I only have one shake a day and that is after my workout.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Cook more chicken + steak and save it for your other meals instead of the protein powders, that way you dont have to keep cooking for every meal, and you'll get whole foods. Protein powders are good first thing in the morning and post workout, other than these two times I can't justify the use of them over whole foods.


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the advice TKD and Hacksii.

Hacksii, i'll eat almost anything to be honest. Chicken, steak, fish, tuna, turkey, lean mince and quorn. Rice(basmati), potatoes (inc sweet), bread, veg, pasta, fruit.

Not too sure what to put mate. Your advice is very much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like to keep my proteins/fats/carbohydrates together in a meal every meal.

I also try to keep them in sort of an equal amount too.

Below is just a list of food combinations that I would use in some kind of meal.

I generally use fruits in the morning and vegetables in the afternoon.

You will be able to find a protein, a fat. and a carb in every meal.

oats, with some butter and whey.

banana, meat and some fish oils

large apple, can of tuna and some avacado in the tuna

Meat, potato, butter for potato or sour cream.

Chicken or fish, green beans, salad with vinegar and olive oil.

Snack can be half cut frozen yogurt, half scoop whey and a few nuts for fat.

See how easy the meals are and how each meal has all the macro's in it together?

If you cant gain weight on it then add more of the portions in a higher value, still cant add weight then add another meal.

Still cant add weight then add to the portions.

If you really are having a terrible time adding weight then choose carbs like potato, rice, pasta, banana, corn, breads, kidney beans, black beans, dates, maltose, you get the idea these are fattening foods for guys that want to gain weight.

I had a bird and I wanted to pick up his weight and they suggested I feed that bird corn, sure enough it fattened him up nice.

But again pick an amount of protein you need in a day, divide that up into how ever many meals you need.

Add the carbs and fats accordingly.

The only time fats are bad is when you are having alot of carbs too.

40/30/30 or 33/33/33 is a good start to get things in the ballpark.

If you positively cant gain weight then you will have to up the carbs, but this might put some fat on you.


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok thanks for that Hacksii. There's some good information there for me to set out a good plan. Think i'll start straight away and decrease all those powders i was taking onboard. Thanks again.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about the weekend mate just get the week when you're working sorted, I don't bother with much diet regime on the weekends unless I'm dieting.

And where were you on Saturday Beeyatch, I had to eat a whole Nando's chicken by myself.

Agree that you need more whole food.


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

I guess during the week you have more of a routine with work and stuff so it's easier to eat regular.

I was waiting for you to let me know about Saturday. I had to have a dirty Pizza Hut with the mrs. Tell you what buddy, for a slim bird she eats like a horse! She must of had 7/8 slices of pizza and pasta/salad.

I think i put in the powders because i felt i wasn't getting enough calories. I thought this was the best thing to do. But i'm definitely gonna use more whole foods.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Whole foods for sure.

Digestive enzymes when bulking to get more out of your food and far less bloat.


----------

